# cutteri and oscar



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I have a 10" oscar in a 70g tank, I have a breeding pair of cutteri in a 20g tank. I need to free up some space and would rather not sell the cutteri, do you think they could live with the oscar?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

It just depends on how big your cutteri are and the personality of your Oscar. You may want to re-arrange your aquarium and add more decor but I think it has potential of working! Considering they are a breeding pair and from what I have heard Cutteri have similar aggression levels as Convicts.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend it as oscars will typcially eat anything they can fit in their mouths. Also a 70 gallon tank is pretty small for a full grown Oscar so the cutteri will be smack in the middle of his territory with nowhere to go.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I wouldn't say that it can't work because I don't know your individual Oscar but I personally would be careful trying something like this. By now your Oscar is used to having the 70 gallons to itself. It may not like sharing. Plus as MidNightCowBoy said, Oscars are known for eating whatever they can fit into their mouths.

If this helps, I gave one of my friends some cons I had raised and the Oscar was fine until the cons tried to breed. My guess is the Oscar wanted to eat the fry and didn't like the parents trying to stop him. So he ate them all!  I'm not saying this is what will happen, I'm just saying to be careful if you are going to try this.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

The Oscar will eat the cutteri.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

It's ok, I think I'm going to end up selling the cutteri pair, I have about 40 babies of theirs so if I regret it, I can just grow some up later. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Why are you going to sell the cutteri? I thought you were on a Archo/Crypto spree! What are you trying to make room for?


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I was, but I think it was a mistake, it gets boring looking into all your tanks and having basically the same thing. I'm keeping my myrnae and sajica and I do like the cutteri, but out of the 3 they are the most aggressive and the hardest to keep with anything else, so I decided they are the ones to go. Besides, I have about 40 or so of their fry so if I decide I do want cutteri, I can keep a few of those and grow them out. 
I'm making room for Discus. I want to try something a little more challenging, but don't worry, like I said the myrnae and sajica are staying along with some Thoricththys helleri I have.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh gotcha! It all goes with personal preference. But I would keep the Cutteri over the Discus. But that's just me......... :wink: But I do understand where you are coming from!  At least you are keeping the others!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Well I will still have some cutteri fry, so it's not like I'll have none. I am sad to sell them but I'm actually getting a bit bored with the hobby in general (I know, what a horrible thing to say  ) so I thought maybe if I tried something that I've never had before and always wanted (and is unlike anything I've ever kept before) it would get me more interested in things again. Or I could be wasting a fair bit of money :lol: , only time will tell I guess.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't worry I am in the same boat (bored with my fish). I guess they can toss us both under the bus. I have had the same tank and fish now for almost 3 years now. I am a rare find on this forum, someone with only one tank (hard for some of you to imagine)! It doesn't help that my same-old-same-old fish are not nearly as exciting as reading about what everyone else has.

Maybe once things pick up at my new job and after our little one is born I will get another tank. You guys think it would be ok to register for a new tank as a baby shower gift? Doesn't hurt to start them young right? :lol:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah I have 8 tanks currently and I've been in the hobby for 14 years now, my oldest fish is only 2yrs (my oscar). I don't know what it is lately, I don't hate it, but I don't really enjoy it as much either. But changing one of my tanks over to discus has got me pretty excited so I hope that will help.

Certainly doesn't hurt to start them young, my 2 1/2 year old has a 3g tank with 2 bettas in it! :lol:


----------

